# Heat panel, where to buy?



## SerpentWanderer (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi guys I just want to know where I can get a screw in heat panel? I see it a lot in GTP enclosure build where its a black block that screws into the top of the enclosure. I have tried every heat source wording I can think of but it doesn't come up. Am I crazy or is the heat block a DIY thing? 

Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookysnek (Jan 5, 2020)

Reptile Radiator I believe.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 6, 2020)

https://www.proherp.com.au/collections/frontpage/products/80watt-radiator

I don’t think u looked too hard, considering it was first thing to Pop up when I searched reptile heat panel


----------



## Sir Pentious (Feb 10, 2020)

I've just acquired my first enclosure which already has three fittings for hanging ceramic lamps, currently uncaged. I'd like to upgrade to a ProHerp radiator both for snake safety and aesthetics, but ProHerp is sold out of all models, and I've found threads here from 2017 and onwards saying they were also sold out. Is it common for them to be sold out of these radiators? Do they frequently restock, or is the site dead and they've been sold out for years?


----------



## timothyng1998 (Feb 22, 2020)

They are closing down within the month, Im looking for other places that sell radiant heat panels.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi Serpent Wanderer
You could use heat cord or a heat mat underneath the floor connected to a thermostat. It would be more efficient and cheaper to run. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 2, 2020)

Contact Brian at the herp shop


----------



## SerpentWanderer (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your help I will probably end up going with a heat cord in the long run.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 3, 2020)

SerpentWanderer said:


> Thank you everyone for your help I will probably end up going with a heat cord in the long run.



Good move. Heat cords are cheaper and better


----------

